# What Spices Do You Hate?



## WhateverYouWant (Dec 8, 2019)

Last Summer a client sent me a case of Maui Gold pineapples. I love pineapple, and these were top notch. But after a few of them I was looking for some ways to "use them up". I spied a recipe online for a cast iron skillet pineapple upside down cake which looked good.

In fact it would have been GREAT, except for the damned CARDAMOM! Now I have never used it before, and at over $10 for a small jar I was hesitant, but this recipe was from a trusted source and I have never run into a single spice that would ruin an entire recipe... that is until I found CARDAMOM.

It now just sits in my spice drawer (full jar), and when someone mentioned this nasty substance this morning, I went back for a taste. Yup... feelings are still the same, and it will be pitched in the next recycle pick up.

So if anyone wants it, DM me with your mailing address, and if you paypal me the cost of shipping (I'm located in California), I'll send it to you.

So have you come across a spice you absolutely hate and would never use in anything? Let us all know below.


----------



## cookieee (Dec 8, 2019)

When I was younger, there wasn't a spice or herb that I disliked.  In fact, I found great fun and delight in finding recipes that used a lot of both. But............since I have aged (a little lol) I find that there are certain things that I can't stand anymore. A few things are Rosemary, Mint, Tarragon.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 8, 2019)

Scott, what form was the cardamom in? Was it pods, just the seeds, already ground? I really like cardamom. I buy the pods and grind it in a mortar and pestle right before using it. I also have some recipes that call for putting in the whole pods and removing them later.

I can't think of any herbs and spices that I always detest, other than raw cilantro. Indian food sometimes has small amounts of cooked cilantro and that's fine. Wait, I just remembered one, stale fenugreek. If that jar of "curry powder" isn't fresh, I don't even want to get a whiff of it. 30 years ago, almost all store bought curry powder was stale, even in the store (well, at least the stores around here and in Copenhagen). It took a bit of experimenting to figure out it was the stale fenugreek smell that was making me nauseous from "curry powder". I have no issue with fenugreek that isn't stale.

I dislike: mint, lavender, anise, fennel, rose water, as well as bitter flavours. But, all of those can be great in small amounts. Well, I'm not sure about the rose water.


----------



## luckytrim (Dec 8, 2019)

CUMIN - We call it the "Underarm Spice" ...


----------



## WhateverYouWant (Dec 8, 2019)

taxlady said:


> Scott, what form was the cardamom in?



It was Spice Islands ground (which is what the recipe called for)... 1/8 tsp ruined the entire cake for me.



> I can't think of any herbs and spices that I always detest, other than raw cilantro.



LOL... cilantro is one of my favs. I use it in Mexican, falafel, curries, chimichurri, other sauces, and more... like it better fresh than ground coriander. Just goes to show folks are different.

Agree with you on mint, lavender, anise, fennel, and tarragon. I make my own curry powder as every brand is different mix.

My spice drawer is pretty barren these days after tossing about a hundred dollars worth of them that were well past their "use by" after moving to a new home. My staples are chili powder (although I may start making my own from dried peppers), paprika, cumin, oregano, basil, and chili flakes. I've tried to avoid refilling the drawer... preferring to use fresh flavors (garlic, onion/shallots and other aromatics, peppers, citrus, wine, beer and spirits, and nut/seed butters), and just don't miss having all of the powders I used to use. Prep takes a little longer, but in the grand scheme of things (including cleanup) it seems fairly minor.

In addition to what you don't like... I'd be curious to hear what others consider their staples when it comes to spices.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 8, 2019)

This is actually an herb, but I can't stand tarragon. I don't like most licorice-y flavors, like anise, although I do like fennel seed in Italian sausage. Years ago, I decided to try putting tarragon in chicken salad and I thought something in it must have been spoiled. Yuck. DH really liked it though.

I have a good-sized herb garden and they are most of my favorite flavors - I use fresh basil, parsley, sage, thyme and rosemary, and dried bay leaves frequently.

For spices, I like granulated onion and garlic, cumin, Aleppo pepper, more recently, sumac. I have a ton of Penzeys herbs, spices and blends. Za'atar is one of my favorite blends - sumac, thyme, sesame seeds and salt.


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 8, 2019)

Scott, when I saw the title of this post the first thing that came to mind was *cardamon*. I fully understand what you're talking about as I detest it too. Since it's so common in Indian cuisine, it's understandable why I hate Indian curries and other Indian dishes.

There are a few others I don't like such as anise, tarragon, rosemary, but no way can I abide *cardamon.
*
On the other hand, I love the cilantro others hate.  Hmmm, wonder if cilantro haters are fans of cardamon? 

Different strokes and all that.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 8, 2019)

My number one all time most hated spice is CLOVE. I cannot tolerate it.  

P.S. Cumin is my favorite. I also like cardamom.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 8, 2019)

I don't really like cumin, but I find it really adds something good to a lot of stuff, in small quantities.

The only time I didn't like cardamom was when a cook had left whole cardamom pods in a curry. I bit one. That was just too much of one flavour. I made sure not to bite any more of them.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 8, 2019)

I can't think of a single spice or herb I do not like.  As for cardamon, I love the scent and use it as a deodorant in my pantry.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 8, 2019)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I can't think of a single spice or herb I do not like.  As for cardamon, I love the scent and use it as a deodorant in my pantry.



I adore the smell of cardamom. The other one I adore is the smell of coriander seeds.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Dec 8, 2019)

I can't think of any spices that I don't like, at least in some form.  Cardamom is one that I wasn't crazy about, when I first discovered it back in the 70s, ground to a powder - probably the same Spice Islands stuff *SP* mentions.  It wasn't until years later, when I found it whole, and ground it myself, that I discovered the true flavor of it, though I will say that it is one of those spices that is better in small quantities, with other spices in larger amounts.  And the seeds inside the pods have a slightly different flavor, than the whole pods, which is why some Indian dishes call for whole, and some just the seeds.  Many Indian dishes have the pods or seeds cooked in them, and we have to be careful to pull them out - sometimes I fry them in the oil, then remove those, cloves, and similar spices to a tea ball, and simmer them in the curry this way - much easier to remove, using this method.

Like *taxlady* noted, some old spice mixes really get bad.  This is why I make small amounts of garam masala, and things like that.  And some things, like powdered onion and garlic are things I don't like, not so much the flavor, but the aftertaste - I could always tell when a dish had them in it.  

Some herbs and spices, and other seasonings as well (fermented black beans and shrimp paste are two that come to mind), are sort of disgusting on their own, but in the dishes they are used in, they are essentials, and the dishes aren't the same without them.  Curry leaves and espazote are two herbs with weird aromas, but once I had them in certain dishes, I couldn't be without them!  And the most disgusting smelling spice that I know, giving rise to its name - Asafoetida, a.k.a. Hing - is something that has an oniony flavor, once cooked, and is an easy way add onion flavor, when I cook grains and legumes.  

One thing that I can't stand, which is why I never liked a lot of Indian, Pakistani, or Moroccan food, is the taste of raw cinnamon in savory food.  The store bought garam masala was always over-powering with cinnamon, and just about every dish I would try had cinnamon.  It wasn't until I made my own, and the spices were all toasted, that I started liking it.  I like the cinnamon when toasted, and used in an understated way, in Indian or Mexican food, and I love cinnamon in sweets.  Just not that overpowering raw taste in savory foods.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 9, 2019)

A lot of spices are improved by toasting. I remember eating some food with a lot of spices, but my overwhelming impression was, "those spices were not toasted, they are raw."


----------



## pepperhead212 (Dec 9, 2019)

taxlady said:


> A lot of spices are improved by toasting. I remember eating some food with a lot of spices, but my overwhelming impression was, "those spices were not toasted, they are raw."


And another thing that changes the flavor of the spices is "frying" them - not just in a large amount of oil, as when preparing a recipe, but when making the spice mixes, or masalas, just tossing all of the spices with just a tsp. or so of oil, until it coats all of the spices, curry leaves, and lentils in the recipe, then toasting in the pan for 2-3 min.  It is amazing how this changes the flavor!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 9, 2019)

For me, it's the mint tasting members of the mint family, such as spearmint, peppermint, etc.  Othe mints that I love are rosemary, thyme, basil, oregano, etc.  I don't like horehound, or lavender, or ros petals.  Love nastertium, and other edible flowers.  Don't like straight, black licorice, but enjoy molasses, fenel., and anise as used in Chinrse 5-spice powder.  Love both cilantro and coriander, and cumin.  Don't bite a coriander seed.  It's way overpowering.


Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## larry_stewart (Dec 9, 2019)

When I was younger, my friend's mom ( who was Indian) used to make home made Indian food which I loved.  It was probably my first introduction to Indian food ( like 35 + years ago).  Most of the stuff I'd never tried nor heard of before.   I remember there was one dish that had a faint Maple Syrup - like flavor/ odor to it.  It was a savory dish.  The scent of it alton made me gag.  The strange thing is the I enjoyed the taste, I just kept gagging as I smelled/ ate it.    Clearly I felt like an ass, cause my friend and mother kept asking me if I was ok.  Now I know it was Fenugreek.  Fast forward to today, I used Fenugreek a lot and it does not have the same affects on me.

- Not a big fan of Saffron ( not sure if that classifies as an herb, spice or whatever), 
- Mustard powder
- Overpowering Cloves ( dont mind a hint, but not over powering or when you actually bite         into a clove itself, thats a real treat.
- Not big fan of allspice
- Dont like that pumpkin spice blend ( my wife loves it)
- Lavender or anything else that is floral
- Nutmeg

***I cant say I hate any of the above, just not among my favorites, and the more pronounced any of the above are , the less I like the dish.  Subtle additions wouldn't bother me.***


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 9, 2019)

My mom used to bake the ham with the cross-ha.tched scoring.  She'd put a whole clove in each square.  I remember biting into a clove and found it revolting to my young and sensitive taste buds.  I didn't like horseradish, radishes, raw onion, or rye bread with caraway seeds either.  Now, as my taste buds have grown less sebnsitive over the years, I love all of the above.  If you love BLT's, try one made with caraway rye.  IMHO, it's much better.  And a coarse-grind, spicy brown mustard is so good, as are both horseradish, and wasabi.  Another flavoring to be careful with is Thai, or French fermented fish sauce.  Like anchovies, a little can turn a dish from good to great.  A little too much will absolutely ruin a recipe.

Seeeeya; Chirf Longwind of the North


----------



## CraigC (Dec 9, 2019)

luckytrim said:


> CUMIN - We call it the "Underarm Spice" ...



There is nothing like the aroma of freshly toasted and ground cumin!



Andy M. said:


> My number one all time most hated spice is CLOVE. I cannot tolerate it.
> 
> 
> P.S. Cumin is my favorite. I also like cardamom.



Clove has its place in some of the spice blends we use.



pepperhead212 said:


> I can't think of any spices that I don't like, at least in some form.  Cardamom is one that I wasn't crazy about, when I first discovered it back in the 70s, ground to a powder - probably the same Spice Islands stuff *SP* mentions.  It wasn't until years later, when I found it whole, and ground it myself, that I discovered the true flavor of it, though I will say that it is one of those spices that is better in small quantities, with other spices in larger amounts.  And the seeds inside the pods have a slightly different flavor, than the whole pods, which is why some Indian dishes call for whole, and some just the seeds.  Many Indian dishes have the pods or seeds cooked in them, and we have to be careful to pull them out - sometimes I fry them in the oil, then remove those, cloves, and similar spices to a tea ball, and simmer them in the curry this way - much easier to remove, using this method.
> 
> Like *taxlady* noted, some old spice mixes really get bad.  This is why I make small amounts of garam masala, and things like that.  And some things, like powdered onion and garlic are things I don't like, not so much the flavor, but the aftertaste - I could always tell when a dish had them in it.
> 
> ...



I love Cardamom!



Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> For me, it's the mint tasting members of the mint family, such as spearmint, peppermint, etc.  Othe mints that I love are rosemary, thyme, basil, oregano, etc.  I don't like horehound, or lavender, or ros petals.  Love nastertium, and other edible flowers.  Don't like straight, black licorice, but enjoy molasses, fenel., and anise as used in Chinrse 5-spice powder.  Love both cilantro and coriander, and cumin.  Don't bite a coriander seed.  It's way overpowering.
> 
> 
> Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



Mint is also something I like, especially with lamb and I don't mean that foul green jelly!

I can't think of any spices or herbs I dislike, though I don't use any DW doesn't like.


----------



## larry_stewart (Dec 9, 2019)

The Indian restaurant has a lunch buffet, and the dessert is either Gulab Jamun ( kinda like a soft cheese ball. in syrup , or a Shredded Carro Pudding ( not sure the exact name is).  Both are spiced with Cardamom and I love them both.  Ive tasted cardamom cookies which were delicious as well.

I also love the smell of Cumin ( and all the Indian spices) as they're being toasted in a pan


----------



## Recipes Make Magic (Dec 9, 2019)

I'm surprised at how many people dislike tarragon - I love it, especially used in this:


it's THE ESSENTIAL HERB used in the long time-honored French recipe for the delicious Cognac Cream Sauce drizzled over med.-rare tenderloin beef steak, which includes:


Shallots,
Heavy Cream
Dijon Mustard
Tarragon
Cognac
Cracked Black Pepper


I often make this over 200 year old French sauce recipe that my grandmother introduced me to, for making filet mignon the superb dish it can be.


----------



## MostlyWater (Dec 9, 2019)

Nutmeg.  Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Dec 9, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> This is actually an herb, but I can't stand tarragon.



It's not that I don't like it, but ingesting just a very small amount makes me itch all over for about 15 minutes.


----------



## letscook (Dec 9, 2019)

Curry - smell is horriable


----------



## pepperhead212 (Dec 9, 2019)

Recipes Make Magic said:


> I'm surprised at how many people dislike tarragon - I love it...


If somebody doesn't like the anise/licorice flavor, they won't like tarragon - simple as that.

I also like tarragon - so much, that I also tried growing it inside, many years ago, during the off-season (it's a perennial, and dies off, but pops up early every spring).  Cuttings rooted well, but it attracted spider mites, so that got tossed.  However, years later I started growing something that I now use in place of tarragon in many dishes, that I now have 365 days a year: Thai basil - another herb with a strong anise flavor, but more complex than tarragon.  Even less is needed, and a friend, who's favorite dish used to be tarragon chicken, changed that to Thai basil chicken.  Plus, she talked about learning how to grow it, though she never did.


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 9, 2019)

Recipes Make Magic said:


> I'm surprised at how many people dislike tarragon - I love it, especially used in this:
> 
> 
> it's THE ESSENTIAL HERB used in the long time-honored French recipe for the delicious Cognac Cream Sauce drizzled over med.-rare tenderloin beef steak, which includes:
> ...


Paul, that sounds good except for the tarragon. The first time I ever tasted Béarnaise sauce as a young adult, I couldn't eat it. As you know, tarragon is essential in a Bearnaise, and that was the end of tarragon for me. Many many moons later, I still can't stand it, and the good news is I don't need it.  




pepperhead212 said:


> If somebody doesn't like the anise/licorice flavor, they won't like tarragon - simple as that.




True true....


----------



## WhateverYouWant (Dec 9, 2019)

Kayelle said:


> As you know, tarragon is essential in a Bearnaise



Kayelle... I use basil, Italian parsley, or even cilantro (whatever I have on hand, with basil preferred), and no one has ever complained (or worse yet exclaimed "this is not bearnaise!").


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 9, 2019)

ScottinPollock said:


> Kayelle... I use basil, Italian parsley, or even cilantro (whatever I have on hand, with basil preferred), and no one has ever complained (or worse yet exclaimed "this is not bearnaise!").




Good ideas Scott.  We enjoy bacon wrapped pan fried Fillet Mignon pretty often and next time I just may make a "mock" classic Béarnaise sauce with basil.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 9, 2019)

Tarragon is not a favourite of mine, but when I make green goddess dressing, it has to have tarragon vinegar. I am one of those who dislikes licorice type flavours, but they tend to be okay in small quantities, especially when balanced well.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 9, 2019)

ScottinPollock said:


> Kayelle... I use basil, Italian parsley, or even cilantro (whatever I have on hand, with basil preferred), and no one has ever complained (or worse yet exclaimed "this is not bearnaise!").


The fact that your guests don't know that béarnaise includes tarragon doesn't mean it's not the traditional flavor for that sauce. The specific names of French sauces have those names for a reason.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 10, 2019)

ScottinPollock said:


> Kayelle... I use basil, Italian parsley, or even cilantro (whatever I have on hand, with basil preferred), and no one has ever complained (or worse yet exclaimed "this is not bearnaise!").



All this means is that you have polite guests.


----------



## Recipes Make Magic (Dec 10, 2019)

Kayelle said:


> Paul, that sounds good except for the tarragon. The first time I ever tasted Béarnaise sauce as a young adult, I couldn't eat it. As you know, tarragon is essential in a Bearnaise, and that was the end of tarragon for me. Many many moons later, I still can't stand it, and the good news is I don't need it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Try this sauce on filet with another herb that you like, Kay - I'm quite sure it would be tasty with thyme instead of tarragon, for example.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 10, 2019)

on steak, I prefer a compound butter to a Bearnaise Sauce.  With a comound butter, you can use any herbs and spices you like, even grated hard cheeses mix well with the butter.  I like Tarragon in my tartar sauce, to go with battered, or breaded fish, especially bland fish such as cod.  It gives much needed flavor.  With stronger flavored fish, such as some of the salmon family, I like lemon, salt and pepper.  For fishy tasting fish, like pike, the vinegar cuts the strong,fish flavor.    Of course, if cooked to a crispy skin, the extra fish flavor will go away as well.  Fish skin cracklings are really quite tasty.  The skins can also be removed and poached, or boiled to make fish srock.

Hollandaise sauce is a mother sauce that is the basefor Bernaise, and other daughter sauces.  The Hollandaise is made from egg yolks, lenon juice, and butter.  According to this - https://www.finedininglovers.com/article/mother-and-daughter-extended-family-sauces, and I quote, "Bearnaise sauce includes vinegar, shallots, tarragon and chervil. Choron sauce is Bearnaise minus tarragon and chervil, but with added pureed tomato. stock. "  It realy isn't Bermaise Sauce wothout the tarragon.    But hey, create your own daughter sauce.  Just don't call it Bernaise Sauce.  There are other, similar sauces as well that just might taste great on your Follet Mignon Tournedoes.  In place of Benaise, use a compound butter mixed with truffle salt, and black pepper, or dried and ground porcini (King Bolete) mushroom.  You can also top with a portabella cap, or with a good lilver pate' and s mudhtoom grilled mushroom cap to make a mock Tournedos Rossini.  The original tops the tournedos with foie gras, and truffle.

There are so many great preperations for fillet mignon.  I personall don't use this cut as it has so little flavor.  I can cut tournedos from the sirloin, and have a richer beef flavor.  Top this with Chasseur sauce for a great dining experience.  

Just a few more ideas to use with your Fillet.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## GA Home Cook (Dec 11, 2019)

+1 on curry.  despicable


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 11, 2019)

Curry isn't just one thing. It's a variety dishes that are made up of different combinations of spices and ingredients. It's like saying you don't like soup.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 12, 2019)

Andy M. said:


> Curry isn't just one thing. It's a variety dishes that are made up of different combinations of spices and ingredients. It's like saying you don't like soup.



I think they are referring to that yellow powder in the spice section, labelled "curry". That's the stuff that used to make me nauseous, because of the stale fenugreek. I don't know that it's any better now, because I don't buy it. I just know that when people have served me something with that powder in it in the past few years, it hasn't had that disgusting smell and it hasn't made me nauseous.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Dec 12, 2019)

The thing I used to hate about commercial curry powders was that some cheap ones  had a very strong flavor from the celery seed,  and I assume they used that as a cheap filler.  And there were some with garlic and onion powder in them, as well, which also get old fast, like the fenugreek.


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 12, 2019)

Most, if not all, commercial curry powders contain Cardamon, and that's what started the conversation. Cardamon is commonly used in Indian Curry dishes, and so I would have to agree with *GA Home Cook,* that if a Curry dish contains Cardamon it's "despicable" imho.


----------



## Linda0818 (Dec 12, 2019)

Recipes Make Magic said:


> I'm surprised at how many people dislike tarragon - I love it, especially used in this:
> 
> 
> it's THE ESSENTIAL HERB used in the long time-honored French recipe for the delicious Cognac Cream Sauce drizzled over med.-rare tenderloin beef steak, which includes:
> ...



I love Tarragon. But a little bit goes a long way, so I use it sparingly. 



pepperhead212 said:


> *If somebody doesn't like the anise/licorice flavor, they won't like tarragon - simple as that.*
> 
> I also like tarragon - so much, that I also tried growing it inside, many years ago, during the off-season (it's a perennial, and dies off, but pops up early every spring).  Cuttings rooted well, but it attracted spider mites, so that got tossed.  However, years later I started growing something that I now use in place of tarragon in many dishes, that I now have 365 days a year: Thai basil - another herb with a strong anise flavor, but more complex than tarragon.  Even less is needed, and a friend, who's favorite dish used to be tarragon chicken, changed that to Thai basil chicken.  Plus, she talked about learning how to grow it, though she never did.



Oddly enough, I can't stand anise or black licorice. But I still love Tarragon. However, as I stated above, I use very little at a time.

My most hated spice is curry. Can't stand _anything_ curry. Vile stuff.


----------



## cookieee (Feb 8, 2020)

taxlady said:


> Tarragon is not a favourite of mine, but when I make green goddess dressing, it has to have tarragon vinegar. I am one of those who dislikes licorice type flavours, but they tend to be okay in small quantities, especially when balanced well.



Hi taxlady, I have been going through my shrimp binders lately and getting rid of recipes that I know I will never want to eat.  One of the ingredient in a recipe that I have been throwing away is tarragon vinegar. Do you think I should give it a try?  Do you think it would go good with shrimp?  I know I could probably use any vinegar but.....


----------



## salt and pepper (Feb 8, 2020)

cardamon, curry.


----------



## CWS4322 (Feb 8, 2020)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I can't think of a single spice or herb I do not like.  As for cardamon, I love the scent and use it as a deodorant in my pantry.


I can't think of a spice or herb I don't like. I love cardamom. I use juniper berries, I use dried cedar. I can't think of anything I don't like unless artificial vanilla counts?


----------



## taxlady (Feb 8, 2020)

cookieee said:


> Hi taxlady, I have been going through my shrimp binders lately and getting rid of recipes that I know I will never want to eat.  One of the ingredient in a recipe that I have been throwing away is tarragon vinegar. Do you think I should give it a try?  Do you think it would go good with shrimp?  I know I could probably use any vinegar but.....


I imagine it would be nice in a shrimp dish that calls for vinegar. I would try making a vinaigrette with it to see how you feel about that. How old is it? We infuse tarragon into ACV in small batches, so I don't even know if it goes off.


----------



## cookieee (Feb 8, 2020)

That is just it, I don't have any. Just wondering if I was missing out on something by not trying it.  Maybe I should just save the recipes and use apple cider vinegar or such. Thanks for answering.


----------

